# You think we have problems?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Mohammed will likely become the most popular name for baby boys in Britain by the end of the year, The Times reported on Wednesday, citing government data.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You think its not coming here next??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In the not to distant future Pedro may become our most popular name. Following that Mohammed may become the most popular. The America people are to weak of resolve and to politically uneducated to stop it. We are just behind the French in becoming pansies. 
We are becoming more worried with getting in touch with our feminine side than nukes at our doorstep. I got news for these stupid women that admire the "sensitive man". Those men are not interested in them, they are more interested in partners with names like Tom, Bill, Andrew, Hank etc. Grow some testicles or just surrender to the terrorists now.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Geeze we are getting worked up over names now? How do think your great grandfather felt when we decided not to name our kids Joseph, Hans, or Isadore?

Plainsmen, you live down in the Russian/German area. Look at the past names and the names of the kids in our schools today. Do you see anything towards their culture besides the last name. Heck some of those people down near Wishek and Fredonia don't even speak English. Only an older form of german dialec (sp?). My great grandmother's name was Albertina and spoke only Russian and German. So I guess she should be rolling over in her grave because I didn't name my kid after her decent.

All of my wife's family has gone and past, but her father still speaks fluent Norwegian because that is what was spoken when his grandfather homesteaded here.

I understand the real meaning behind this post is merely to point out that us whites aren't going to be a majority anymore, but are all muslims bad? How about hispanics? Are they all bad?

Would you guys be posting this if we knew the most common name was going to be Ivan or Validmir?

I think you guys are going a little overboard here. Just my opinion though


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Not all muslims are terrorists but all terrosists have been muslim. I don't trust any of them , and to name a kid after one , please. I would question the inteligance of a woman who would name a child after a leader of a religious group that gives women no rights.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Live2hunt

I don't disagree with you at all, and you did miss the point. If Pedro's parents are here legally he is a fellow American that I would be willing to have at my side through life. The problem I have is the millions of illegal aliens that they want to give amnesty. I and legal Pedro will pay taxes through the nose to support the freeloaders no matter if they are Mexican or homegrown freeloaders.

As far as Mohammed goes, watch Europe, and look at the past. Nearly every terrorist that has done any damage in the past 30 years has been Muslim. Because the Muslim community has not spoken out against terrorists it leaves me with the opinion that deep down they approve. As a matter of fact recent poll surveys indicate that's many do approve.

Legal Pedro and Mohammed isn't what upsets me. The lack of intelligence and understanding of the average American is what upsets me. Our decadent life style is what makes many Muslims hate us. It has also made us soft. I wasn't just blowing off steam. Sadly I think we are becoming a nation of timid, childish in thought, self indulgent, wimpy people. Not including everyone, and certainly not our brave men and women in the military. As a matter of fact it doesn't include many people from North Dakota, or the midwest in general.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> but all terrosists have been muslim.


  Ummm. Oklahoma City Bombing was a terrorists act and they were Christian. So not every terrorist is a muslim. Most are, but not all.

Plainsmen: I understand your point in the last post and agree wholeheartly that the legal Pedro and legal Mohummed are not our problems. I also agree with everything that has been said against the amnesty bill and with the thought that our politicians are doing nothing to protect us from the illegals coming into our country. Very sad and quite frankly extremely frustrating.

Until your last post, there was nothing said about these names being linked to illegal citizens which was why I was reacting the way I did.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

angus 1 said:


> Not all muslims are terrorists but all terrosists have been muslim. .


I hear what you are saying and I agree with you however I would like to throw a name out their.

Timothy McVey... spelling ... "Oklahoma City".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Until your last post, there was nothing said about these names being linked to illegal citizens which was why I was reacting the way I did.


Your right. I guess I better put it into written words, not many mind readers out there.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I see what you guys are saying about Oklahoma City. I have not forgot. Yes Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols were home grown terroists. They were not Muslims but p.o.'d over the Governments involvement with the Branch Daidian's in Waco Texas. I wouldn't call them Christians though. The Daidian's were a religious group with a freak for a leader, Kind of like Iran right now.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Like plainsman said this country is full of people to stupid to understand the threat, like anyone that equivicates a couple of crackpots that blow up a building in Oklahoma with a world wide movement of over 10 million people that have stated in writing they will not be satisfied until every one of us is dead.

A movement that is killing non believers all over the world, a movement that has the support of Iran the next nuclear power. A movement that is on one side of about 130 armed clashes going on in 5 continents.

:eyeroll: Yeah thats just like Mcvey alright......

Its precisely why I dont bother getting into thses discussions lately.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Bobm: I don't think anyone is saying Plainsmen is out of line or trying to argue with him. I think all of us are in agreement with what he said.

I guess we disagree. McVey in my mind was a terrorist. So what if he was a "smaller" cell than the axis of evil? He killed innocent Americans and that was his intent. If we wouldn't have caught him, would he have done it again....I think so.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Ummm. Oklahoma City Bombing was a terrorists act and they were Christian.


Absolutely false, unless one believes anyone with white skin is automatically a Christian. Where did you ever come up with that notion. There has not been any quotation of Timothy McVeigh professing any Christian faith what so ever. In a letter he wrote just before his execution he said he was agnostic but that he would "improvise, adapt and overcome", if it turned out there was an afterlife.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

This is interesting. Is McVeigh a terrorist? Would he be put into a different catagory of terroist? I kind of put terrorists in a catagory of someone not from here. McVeigh's act was certainly a terrorist act , but is he one? He was from here. What is a terrorist attack anyway? I consider the 9/11 attacks an act of war. Was Oklahoma City an act of war? In a way I think so, McVeigh's personal war against the US. . Like I said now that I think about this for a while it is very interesting what the definition of terrorist is or what we consider a terroist. Yes we are a little off base with the original post but oh well. I'd like to hear your views.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your not off of the original post at all. I just posted it to induce some activity. That would be lively debate for you conservatives and dialog for you liberals.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't know if you call McVeigh a terroist but is or was a coward!!!!!

If you go around kill innocent bystanders and peolpe who can't fight back to champion your cause I think you are a coward.

I guess I don't the meaning of the word terroist.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

He certainly was a coward. But aren't terrorists cowards?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The original quote, it seems to me, has more to do with the religious demorgaphic of GB than any other consideration. Mohammed is a distinctly Muslim name (of course) and cannot be seperated from it's religious roots. We've crossed this ground before, and while no one can say that all terrorists are Muslim, we have no choice but to agree that the terrorists our country is facing around the world are largely Muslim.
Some of us, additionally, view the unending influx of illegal alien Mexican nationals into our country as a form of terrorism. These last are violating the rights of legal citizens by taking away not only gainful employment, but using the ever shrinking resources of our government, thereby leaving less for those who are here legally. Changing your way of life is the result of terrorism, is it not?
Still hopeful, Burl


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Burly1, I never really thought of the illegals as terrorists but you have a very good point and I would have to agree with you.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

gohon: 2 websites I visited list McVeigh as a Catholic at the time of his execution. I believe Terry Nichols is listed as a Christian and I believe if my memory is correct they used his christain background in his defense somehow or at least tried to use it in his defense.

My apologies if I was mistaken or those sites were wrong.


----------

